
Creating JavaScript: The Story of JavaScript's Birth [audio] - skilled
https://www.redhat.com/en/command-line-heroes/season-3/creating-javascript
======
skilled
Technically, there is a transcript available as well. But, since it is
originally a podcast episode I have tagged it as [audio].

